# My Marriage



## kevint (Mar 14, 2009)

Hello everyone. I haven't posted a whole lot on here but thought I would share some recent events in my marriage.

My wife and I have been married for 6 years. We have a 5 year old son and she is pregnant with our second. We had some really rough times in our marriage. We've dealt with cheating and lying. We have managed to work with through all of it and we are at such a good place right now. We are moving to Atlanta next week for my new job. This forum has really helped me become a better husband a father. I have been able to change from reading the stories of others. I have learned how to respect my wife and love her unconditionally by reading the stories of wives on this forum. I want to thank everyone on here who shared their knowledge of how to have and maintain a happy marriage. This site saved mine. You have taught me how to be a better father. This site had such a impact on me that my wife has noticed the change and has really learned to trust that I will always be faithful and will always be a good provider.Thanks everyone.:smthumbup::smthumbup::smthumbup::smthumbup:


----------



## SockPuppet (May 16, 2011)

Great to hear some good news stories.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Making things better in a marriage, requires far more effort, and is far more rewarding, than making them worse.

Much success.


----------



## jayde (Jun 17, 2011)

All the best to you and your growing family in your new home! It's nice that people share the good stuff on here too!


----------



## Why Not Be Happy? (Apr 16, 2010)

Good luck with the move!


----------



## Yardman (Sep 10, 2011)

Best to you with the move and your marriage


----------



## Kobo (May 13, 2010)

I did the Florida to Atlanta move 13 years ago. You'll like some of the changes and hate some others. Good Luck


----------

